# Should I use a DSLR or camcorder for Youtube?



## footballfan993 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey everyone, so I've always been pretty interested in having/starting a YouTube channel. The channel that I would have would be full of tech reviews, so it would include shots of products, phones, tablets, computers, etc, as well as shots of myself. 

The question that I have is should I use a DSLR (which I already have, a Canon Rebel T5) or buy a dedicated camcorder to shoot my YouTube videos? What are your thoughts? what equipment do you suggest I have?

Thank You.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2016)

Either will work, but at least make sure it can record 1080p.


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2016)

Since this is a film photography forum I would recommend that you use a Super 8 movie camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a Nikon p7800 for that. A small sensor with deep dof for what I need it for'.  And the flippy screen was important for my use too.


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2016)

And don't forget the lighting you'll need.


----------



## scoop2622 (Jun 20, 2016)

Use what you have. no sense in wasting money if you don't need.


----------



## scoop2622 (Jun 21, 2016)

invest in audio gear! a good mic is just as important as the camera if not more so!


----------



## scoop2622 (Jun 21, 2016)

compur said:


> Since this is a film photography forum I would recommend that you use a Super 8 movie camera.


 im confused I was thinking this
 Forums>DSLR Video>DSLR Video Discussion is the right forum to ask about NON FILM cameras. maybe im wrong though!


----------



## compur (Jun 22, 2016)

Your thread was originally posted in the film photo forum and it was then moved to the correct forum


----------



## f64_or_bust (Nov 4, 2016)

The choice of which camera to use to shoot video depends much more on what is being shot and how than the release destination.  For example, if you're going to shoot a vlog like CaseyNeistat (he shoots with a small DSLR and light weight lens), you'd want to avoid the big/heavy.  I think he did a video about how he shoots.  If you're going to do a talking head, just about anything would work, and lighting and sound become more important.  If your shoot involves zooming, DSLRs are all hobbled with manual zoom only, so a real video camera would be a better choice.  If you need lots of different lenses in your kit, then the DSLR wins.  

I've shot video with everything from a phone and GoPro to DSLR to huge shoulder-mounted Pro cameras.  Each has their place, but the end release has less impact on the choice of camera these days than the shoot itself.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 23, 2020)

Just remember that DSLR ‘s are limited to 29min 59sec of video recording time
Prob for what you are doing that will be long enough, just be aware


----------



## snowbear (Aug 23, 2020)

Micky Joys said:


> Hello footballfan993,
> 
> I will suggest you for Camcorder instead of DSLR. Recently I buy Camcorder for YouTube and I'm Satisfied with it. you can search it on google for best camcorder for YouTube and read the complete article of top first or second website article. i buy from local website called Vlogging Guru, you will get this site on top on google when you search on google "best Camcorder for YouTube". they reviews top 7 best different camcorder reviews so you can get better ideas.


2016 thread and OP hasn't been here since 2017 - I'm sure he's figured it out by now.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 23, 2020)

Micky Joys said:


> Hello footballfan993,
> 
> I will suggest you for Camcorder instead of DSLR. Recently I buy Camcorder for YouTube and I'm Satisfied with it. you can search it on google for best camcorder for YouTube and read the complete article of top first or second website article. i buy from local website called Vlogging Guru, you will get this site on top on google when you search on google "best Camcorder for YouTube". they reviews top 7 best different camcorder reviews so you can get better ideas.


2016 thread, and OP hasn't been here since 2017.  I'm sure he's figured it out by now.


----------

